# My Rabbits and Guinea-Pigs



## catloveralicia (Oct 22, 2009)

I have 2 rabbits and 4 guinea-pigs. 
My rabbits are brother and sister (both neutered and spayed) and I got them in March. They are so funny, but they do scare me a lot because the way they lay down makes them look like they're dead and every time they do it I run down the garden and they look at me wondering what all the fuss is about haha

Archie









Molly









Marmalade, Edie & Sasha









Barry


----------



## nattylops (Jul 16, 2011)

awwwww your rabbits are beautiful. lol i really know what you mean when you said about them laying down. mine do the same and i always have a right little panic


----------



## manic rose (Mar 12, 2011)

aw what gorgeous pets  love that you have called your guinea pig Barry - its such an unlikely name :lol:


----------



## bulldog200 (Mar 14, 2011)

Awwww bless they are soo beautiful ,i would love some rabbits or guinea pigs one day


----------



## bewitched (Jun 9, 2010)

Aw what cuties! Is Archie picking up a signal with that ear :lol: My Amy does the same thing


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

Your pets are gorgeous Alicia! I don't think I have ever seen pics of your pigs before.


----------



## catloveralicia (Oct 22, 2009)

Thank you  Barry was named Barron when I got him, but it sounded too serious so I changed it to Barry


----------



## me and my pets (Jul 23, 2011)

They're all so beautiful. I love the colouring on Barry. His name reminds me of the Chuckle brothers.


----------



## daniellla (Aug 5, 2011)

catloveralicia said:


> I have 2 rabbits and 4 guinea-pigs.
> My rabbits are brother and sister (both neutered and spayed) and I got them in March. They are so funny, but they do scare me a lot because the way they lay down makes them look like they're dead and every time they do it I run down the garden and they look at me wondering what all the fuss is about haha
> 
> Archie
> ...


its so sweet i wanna one of them )))


----------



## mrdynamite (Sep 8, 2011)

Makes me wonder what's cuter, the rabbit or guinea pig...


----------

